
Savory: Native Kindle epub and PDF Converter - chaostheory
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/04/savoury-native-kindle-epub-a.html
======
callmeed
As a Kindle2 owner I still don't see too much use for this ... I haven't run
into any scenarios where I couldn't quickly print to PDF and email to my
Kindle. Then again, I don't own any legacy ebook content.

On a related note, here's a startup idea I had:

    
    
      - Let people create accounts online and add their favorite blogs/RSS feeds (or import OPML file)
      - Once a week, create a single PDF file of all the new posts from said blog list (with nice formatting and TOC)
      - Email the PDF to the user's Kindle
      - Kindle owners have an instant subscription to a personalized magazine and save $ because they only get hit with a single $0.10 charge

~~~
anuraggoel
Implementation: <http://www.kindlefeeder.com/>

> Kindlefeeder is a service for Amazon Kindle owners that lets you aggregate
> your favorite feeds and have them delivered to your Kindle in a convenient,
> easy-to-navigate format. You can also have your feeds delivered to your
> Kindle automatically on a schedule.

Your comment is breaking the page layout.

------
tlrobinson
This is only tangentially on topic, but for any of you who bought an OLPC XO
and found it rapidly started gathering dust, it turns out it makes a great
ebook reader for O'Reilly's Safari Books Online:
[http://tlrobinson.net/blog/2009/04/06/using-olpc-xo-as-an-
eb...](http://tlrobinson.net/blog/2009/04/06/using-olpc-xo-as-an-ebook-reader-
for-oreillys-safari-books-online/)

